# ?

## Danar

! -    ? -   ? 
   ,    ,  ? 
,     ?
, ,   .  , ,        ?  .

----------

,  ...    "" -   ...  - ,   ,   ...  ...

----------


## Energizer

.              .        :
1)   
2)      
         .
                          .                   .      ,         .        3-    .      .
    ,   .        ,                          ....     .       (   )     4 000 ,       (                      ),                        ,   ,                               .      200    .              .            .       .                    :            : 
)  
)      
)   -
      )   .                     ,    .           .....  :Wink:  
                .      .
           .   ,           .    .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Serna

"  "
        (     ) -     , ,  .

         .

    "  ".

    (      ),       -    ,      -  3     3     -     , ,      .

 ,        ()      ...

      ! :Smilie:

----------


## Energizer

"  "                    
           /

----------


## ComeShort

> "  "                    
>            /


 ,     !  :yes:  !

----------


## ComeShort

,   !     -   ,     !   !    :Wink:         self-business,      !
1   ,   
2   
3   ,           (   ,     )
 ,      !        !   ,     !  ,           (   )!

... (        :Big Grin:  )

----------


## Energizer

> ,     !  !


   ))         ))                  ))            ))  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ComeShort

> ...        ))  ...


   ,   !  :Wink:  !    ! ( :      :Stick Out Tongue:  )

----------


## Energizer

> ,   !  !    ! ( :      )


  ))      ))))  :Wow:

----------


## .

> "  "


  :Smilie: 
     -      (   )    .
  -      .  ,       .
,  -    .
*Energizer*,  



> 


,    ( )  :Smilie: 
http://www.forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=4836

----------


## Anastazi

,        (   ).                  .

----------


## Serna

-???   -      ...

----------


## Anastazi

: 7486234, 2984876
http://www.nalog-knowledge.ru/konsult.html

----------

. 

 :Smilie:              .

----------

> .  .


 ? 




> 


    ?    ,  .  :Smilie:

----------

,        
  ,      ,    ,        3   .

     ,   ,     :Speaking:   :
*,*    , ,  . 
  ,  ,   .  ()   ,  ,  .  :Big Grin:    . - . .  , , . , -, .  .           . ,   ...  . 

*,*   ,  ,  , . 
   ,   . .
 , ,   .  (), , ,    .  
    . 
  , ,  , , , ,  ,   . 
    . 


充       !!!!!!!    :Smilie: 




> ?


         ...       :be-be-be:

----------

> .              .        :
> 1)   
> 2)      
>          .
>                           .                   .      ,         .        3-    .      .
>     ,   .        ,                          ....     .       (   )     4 000 ,       (                      ),                        ,   ,                               .      200    .              .            .       .                    :            : 
> )  
> )      
> )   -
> ...


  ? ?     ?

----------


## Smic

: "   -  .     -   ,  .     ,   -  ,  ." 
-,          .

----------

C 25        .
   6 :  ;     ;   ; ,      ;      ;     .
  50/50 (, ).
      20:40  !!!!!!!

----------


## Vlad12

** ,    .



> 20:40


 ""  ""
   ()?

----------

> C 25        .
>    6 :  ;     ;   ; ,      ;      ;     .
>   50/50 (, ).
>       20:40  !!!!!!!


 ! , ,    6     .  , ,   .  :Smilie:  
      (  )     .

----------

*Vlad12*,  18-00  20-40, + 
 380 .

----------

?    ,          ,  .

----------

http://palata-nk.ru/

----------

.
       . 
http://dom.bankir.ru/showthread.php?s=&threadid=29202

----------

,       ...

----------

> ,       ...


   .     .    ?

----------

> ?


,  ,   ,          .

p/s  ,             .

----------

> ,  ,   ,          .
> 
> p/s  ,             .


      .   ,      "        ?

----------

?

----------

> ?


 ,     .  :Smilie:  , ,   .     .      ? , ,   .   ? ?

----------

!!!



> ?


      icq 302176414

----------

> !!!
> 
>       icq 302176414


 ,  :Frown:   .       ,     .

----------

.
 -  .

----------


## Alisia

.     .  .    .       .         .     .   -         .

----------

.
"                   4  2000 .  57    "    ". 
                        . 
              ,     ,      .
       .   ,     ,           ."
   ,      . ,       ,      ,       .             .     .   ,       ,  , ,       .    ,  3-,        .                   .

----------

-...    ...            :
-  ;
-   ;
-   ;
- ;
- - ;
-   ... 

**, "          ,     ,      "...     ?.. 
IMHO,     ,             ,  ,   ...         ,     ...      ,  , , , ,   ...  ... 
        ,   "  "... 
    !..

----------


## KET@KET

_        ,_        19

       ,         ,      :Type:

----------


## Ol-ga

,   ?

----------

[QUOTE= ],  ,   ,          .

   ...  ... ,   ;-)

----------


## scorpion+

> .


    "  ":          .

----------

"   -  .     -   ,  .     ,   -  ,  ." 
 .      ,   80%   .   ,      -  .    -    .      ,          .   -    .

----------

> ...  ... ,   ;-)


        ,     ?

----------


## .

> ?


   -   :Smilie:

----------

> ?


     ,               ,        ???

----------


## bookeeper

> .
>  -  .


,      .
    ,        ?

----------

*bookeeper*,    .
     .

----------

* .*,   1   ,    !

----------


## bookkeeper

> *bookeeper*,    .
>      .


,     .     .          ?          ?

----------

